# I started creating abstract art to cope with my DP/DR issues *VIDEO*



## SinisterMinister (Oct 14, 2013)

I used to be very active in this group and my life got very busy and took me away from here. I wanted to say that to help cope with my DP/DR. Depression and Anxiety issues I started painting. I wanted to post this video for my most recent art creation which was the most personal for me since I started. It tell publicly something I do to myself as a result from the aforementioned issues. Please enjoy. www.EmbraceTheMatrixArt.com


----------



## Thatgirlbrooke (Sep 2, 2017)

This is very inspirational, amazing job on this! I'm an artist as well ( more like a newbie) but I've never seen anything like this and I've seen a lot. Mine was also brought on by dp/dr . You're going to go somewhere with this and that's great you are doing this for mental illness awareness, thanks for sharing! I hope you have a fast recovery, friend.


----------

